# Let me touch your paws without nipping.



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

This is a problem I've been meaning to deal with for a few months now, but haven't got around to it until now. So this is completely my own fault for not seeking a solution sooner.

*Anyways, like most owners, I have trouble trimming my dog's nails.* Going to a groomer or vet is out of the question due to various reasons, mostly cost issues. Her nails grow quite fast so it would cost us a ton of money to get them done every 3 weeks by someone else.

*She's not scared of the clippers themselves - I made sure to get her used to them when she was a puppy. The issue I'm having is that she absolutely hates it when people touch her paws. It's even worse when you try to grab them; she makes a huge fuss over it and mouths like crazy. She's gentle, of course, but those big teeth still hurt. *

I've tried to make it a positive experience, but so far I've only been able to get by using chews to distract her. It only helps so much, though, and her nails end up really uneven and most of the time I can't even get them all. Not to mention the fact that it's risky to cut her nails like this when she keeps moving her paws..

*So, is there any way to train her to let people touch and hold her paws and not make a fuss about it?* I thought I could try using a clicker and treat her every time she allows me to touch her paws and work my way up from there. But I wanted to seek out more experienced opinions first before going ahead with my own ideas.

Main points bolded because I ramble far too much. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

This should help 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJdbiWEjzRA


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Rant away the more info the better.

Are you trying it with the dog standing or lying down.

I would only use the lying down position.

So firstly I desensitize the dog to lying down on it's side.

This doesn't involve the clippers until later. 

You can lure the dog in with food. Basically I presume the dog can lie down on command. Basically you lure a dog into sit down and stand up and when the dog preforms satisfactorily you mark,(yes) treat and praise. 

Next I teach the dog to roll over from side to side. You sometimes need to physically move the dog into this position by maneuvering the legs and then pushing the dog over from the lying down.

To flip it over again get the legs and flip to other side. 

I then desensitize the dog to having all body check, ears, feets etc. You simply touch the parts and move on. Were ever the dog resists you stop briefly, then go a little easier and then move on. 

From this position you can control the dog by holding one hand on neck and one hand on hip. If it struggles you hold down the dog and when it relaxes you relax grip. Your aiming for it to be a calm experience. It doesn't all have to happen in one day. You can do it over a week or 2, so the dog is actually desensitized to lying down on side and been checked all over.

Then you get it used to the sound of the clippers over a day or more til it is used to that. Then when it is used to that you do a clip of one nail and pretend nothing happened to the dog, Good boy, whatever, treat if you like.

Then move on. Always be ready to secure the dog again with you hands onto the neck and hip if it is resisting. You use pressure to let the dog it can't get up, but release the pressure once the dog accepts the position.

To me the video above is not suitable but maybe it works for her. In that position the lady can easily get bit in the face. I am allergic to baby voice used with dogs too. Maybe people see my technique as a forced shutdown or semi alpha roll but my dogs don't resist it once they got used to it and down and roll over on command without me going near them. It is not an issue for them or any other dogs. 

Imo a dog needs to be able to deal with this kind of treatment for vets, checking injuries and nail cut and ear treatment etcetc.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear would mouth me when I touched his paws as well, but I just gave him a treat every time he let me without mouthing. Then I moved onto just touching him with the clippers, treat, etc. Now he tolerates it for the few minutes it takes and gets lots of treats after. This may only work because Bear is so food motivated. If I just show him a treat he will sit, lay down and try to give me paw and I haven't even said anything lol.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

amburger16 said:


> Bear would mouth me when I touched his paws as well, but I just gave him a treat every time he let me without mouthing. Then I moved onto just touching him with the clippers, treat, etc. Now he tolerates it for the few minutes it takes and gets lots of treats after. This may only work because Bear is so food motivated. If I just show him a treat he will sit, lay down and try to give me paw and I haven't even said anything lol.


I agree. This is how I trained Raina. One toe, one treat. Move onto something else, then later one toe, one treat. Eventually one foot one treat. I still treat her to this day and she is 7 years old. After every foot she looks to me for the small treat I have for her. Going gradually and getting them used to the touch is the first thing. Now she just lies down on command and lets me do anything to her.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My dog has just the opposite problem. I can handle his paws but don't even think about having the clippers in the same room!

I pay monthly:blush:

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've tried it while she was standing a couple of times, but that always went horribly so I quickly learned it went a tiny bit easier when she was lying down.

If she's distracted, I can usually sneak the clippers in by her paws. As long as they're not touching her paws, she doesn't care. But since I need to have the clippers touching the nails to actually get it done, as soon it touches her, she scoots away. 

Butters is VERY food-motivated, so getting her used to it by rewarding her for not mouthing / pulling away is a great idea. I will start with that right away.


----------



## suejoh (Apr 13, 2015)

Agree with the food theory. I have the same problem. I could not touch the puppy without her biting me.
So - I fed her dinner bit by bit and to get it she had to sit next to me and let me touch her without biting. She is really really good now when I have her dinner or food. Moi? Bite? she is an angel.
Without food then she is still a little devil - quite mouthy but she is improving.


----------

